

Why Windows 8 Is Not Fundamentally Flawed As A Response To The iPad - dsuriano
http://www.businessinsider.com/why-windows-8-is-not-fundamentally-flawed-as-a-response-to-the-ipad-2011-6

======
tomlin
Gruber has some brilliant insight at times, and other times it feels like he's
reaching. Gruber would never allow a writer to suggest that a beta/alpha/rc
was something that could be critised as a full, ready-to-ship product. He
should know Office is likely to be refined for Windows 8 and not jump to the
same conclusions that he rightfully defends Apple for. When you jump to write
an article, and then a poor rebuttal to your knee-jerk reaction, it feels like
fear more than commentary.
<http://daringfireball.net/linked/2011/06/12/i-like-my-odds>

